# Mini actuadores ¿Que posibilidades hay?



## Limbo (Ene 23, 2012)

Buenas,

Estoy con un amigo haciendo un avion RC y se nos ha ocurrido hacer los mini actuadores como estos http://www.microflight.com/Online-Catalog/Actuators-and-Servos de forma casera porque no lo encontramos donde vivimos.

¿Alguien sabe como hacerlos? Lo que me preocupa es el mecanismo, porque la bobina, al finy al cabo es darle vueltas..

En su defecto ¿hay otro componente que haga la misma tarea?

¿Que me recomendais? Tengo mis ideas, pero prefiero escuchar primero que me decis para no liar el mensaje..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 23, 2012)

> ¿Alguien sabe como hacerlos?


yo me imagino que es una bobina y en el centro una palanca con dos imanes permanentes y para jalarlo hacia un lado u otro se utiliza un puente H...




> ¿hay otro componente que haga la misma tarea?


yo supondria que hacerlo con un micromotor(de celular), una microviela y un puente H pudiera hacer lo mismo



 ahhh y un resorte para posicionarlo en el centro...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 23, 2012)

O quizás el sistema de bobinas de un lente de un reproductor de CD te pueda servir


----------



## Limbo (Ene 24, 2012)

> yo me imagino que es una bobina y en el centro una palanca con dos  imanes permanentes y para jalarlo hacia un lado u otro se utiliza un  puente H...


El problema que tengo es que no sé como constuir la estructura que aguante los imanes y a la vez haga pivotar el eje..


----------



## lubeck (Ene 24, 2012)

mmm pues cualquier pedazo de plastico plano atravezado con un tornillito no?

el tornillo sirve de eje y este sujeto al armazon de la bobina....

en las caras de plstico se pegan los imanes... digo es una idea...


----------

